# Floyd Patterson (HW Champion)



## Andrew Green (May 12, 2006)

*Floyd Patterson, the first man to regain the world heavyweight title, has died at the age of 71.

* Patterson won Olympic middleweight gold in 1952 before becoming the youngest world heavyweight champion in 1956 when he stopped Archie Moore aged just 21. 
He lost his crown to Ingemar Johansson in 1959 before regaining it in 1960.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/boxing/4763233.stm


----------



## Rick Wade (May 12, 2006)

Rest in Peace Champ.

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (May 12, 2006)

Rest in Peace
:asian:


----------



## michaeledward (May 12, 2006)

While I know nothing (or very little) about Floyd Patterson, the boxer. His son was a regular customer of mine when I worked in another industry. My thoughts go to him and his family.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 12, 2006)

R.i.p.

.


----------



## Henderson (May 12, 2006)

:asian: 

:boxing:


----------



## Lisa (May 12, 2006)

.


----------



## green meanie (May 12, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 13, 2006)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 13, 2006)

RIP to a great one!:asian:


----------



## bdparsons (May 14, 2006)

.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## takadadojokeith (May 15, 2006)

Patterson doesn't get a as much respect as he deserves. For a small heavyweight he did great R.I.P.


----------



## HKphooey (May 19, 2006)

....


----------



## stickarts (May 19, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## bluemtn (May 19, 2006)

:asian:   .


----------

